# questions about German Shepherd (GSD)



## Stupid (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting a dog for a long time for the house. A long time German Shepherd lover but never had one. I have a whole bunch of questions but mainly want to hear your comments on the 'bad" side of GSD because I understand it's a huge responsibility.

1. what's the difference between "old fashion large german shepherd" and the "normal" GSD? which one is better?
2. just how much does GSD shed? what's your idea of dealing with it? 
3. can GSD run on a treadmill as exercise? i may not have that much time for the dog everyday.
4. how does GSD like HOT Texas weather?
5. ok, I really don't like drooling. does GSD drool a lot?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Stupid said:


> I have been thinking about getting a dog for a long time for the house. A long time German Shepherd lover but never had one. I have a whole bunch of questions but mainly want to hear your comments on the 'bad" side of GSD because I understand it's a huge responsibility.
> 
> 1. what's the difference between "old fashion large german shepherd" and the "normal" GSD? which one is better?


I don't know what either one means. A "normal" GSD, I guess, would be one that fits into a standard. I don't know of any large GSD's that are not BYB dogs, but others would know better than me. But assuming I'm correct, then "normal" GSD's would be best. They are healthier, and more mentally/temperamentally sound. You won't find "normal" GSD's at most GSD breeders either. You'd need to find an good, reputable breeder.

But all that is disregarded if you are adopting. If you are adopting, get whatever dog you like. You're saving a life. But if you're buying from a breeder, I would STRONGLY recommend getting one from a reputable breeder.



> 2. just how much does GSD shed? what's your idea of dealing with it?


Lots, lots, and lots. If I leave Priscilla's crate alone and unvacuumed for a few days, there's a black mark around her crate. To most people, it looks like carpet staining/dirt. But it's actually a pile of fur. I have a Husky, and they are wonderful in terms of shedding compared to GSD's. Huskies blow coat twice a year terribly, but the rest of the year they are good. GSD's shed all day every day. 



> 3. can GSD run on a treadmill as exercise? i may not have that much time for the dog everyday.


Not as puppies. If you don't have 2 years to spare, then I would strongly recommend adopting. Puppies are LOTS of work and can't simply be put on a treadmill. The two best dogs I've had are adopted, and Priscilla reminded me why I swore to never get a puppy. She's an extraordinary amount of work.

But adults can use a soft treadmill.



> 4. how does GSD like HOT Texas weather?
> 5. ok, I really don't like drooling. does GSD drool a lot?


Lots of water, ice, etc etc will help. They need lots of shade. Keeping them indoors is a must.

GSD's hardly drool. The only time I see Priscilla "drool" is right after she drinks water and the water in her mouth spills everywhere. Bugs the heck out of me when it's indoors. Other than that, I've never seen her drool.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

1. what's the difference between "old fashion large german shepherd" and the "normal" GSD? which one is better?

Well, old fashioned is generally a byb term. Old style GSDs were NOT huge dogs. This is a breed that you absolutely must buy from a good breeder if you're buying one. Ours was a rescue (he was supposed to be purebred, but really was likely a mix). There is a lot of research to be done because there is such a variation in type. If you're not home all that much, then I'd suggest probably going with more of a show type. The working lines can be a lot to deal with from what I hear.

2. just how much does GSD shed? what's your idea of dealing with it? 

Everywhere, all the time. He and our lab were both terrible shedders, much worse than our longhaired dogs.

3. can GSD run on a treadmill as exercise? i may not have that much time for the dog everyday.

I guess you could train one, ours we took on daily walks. He couldn't run much because he had hip problems.

4. how does GSD like HOT Texas weather?

Mine lived in Texas. He did fine, but really on hot summer days, they should be inside. We didn't have any problem exercising him or anything when it was warm. When it's over a hundred though with 80% humidity... (We lived in Houston)

5. ok, I really don't like drooling. does GSD drool a lot?

Nope, not much at all. Ours was also occasionally a sloppy drinker.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Stupid said:


> I have been thinking about getting a dog for a long time for the house. A long time German Shepherd lover but never had one. I have a whole bunch of questions but mainly want to hear your comments on the 'bad" side of GSD because I understand it's a huge responsibility.
> 
> 1. what's the difference between "old fashion large german shepherd" and the "normal" GSD? which one is better?
> 2. just how much does GSD shed? what's your idea of dealing with it?
> ...



Most breeders who advertise old fashioned large German Shepherds are breeding specifically for large breed dogs. In my opinion (especially with the GSD) this is a bad idea just because they are already prone to hip problems, etc.. I believe if you are going to go with a breeder go with one who breeds to the STANDARD. Size isn't everything, temperment and getting a healthy puppy is everything. Make sure the breeder does health testing on the parents, ask to see the living conditions, ask what kind of contract will be drawn up, also see if they would take the puppy back should anything unfortunate happen and make sure it is in the contract. A good reputable breeder will always take one of their puppies back and rehome them.

If you are adopting well that's another story. I see you are looking in Texas, there is a wonderful GSD rescue and that's where I got my Pandora (www.campwolfgang.org) They usually have plenty of adult German Shepherds for adoption and sometimes even have puppies. They are a wonderful place to adopt from. 

I was lucky a found a puppy at Camp Wolfgang, well the puppies were born in poor conditions and dropped off at the shelter. It turned out Pandora had the parvo virus. Camp Wolfgang paid for everything to save her. I didn't even expect them to! I thanked them with a very nice donation, you can be sure of that! They saved me thousands.

As far as shedding...well German Shepherds are not nicknamed "German Shedders" for nothin' they SHED a ton. Also they shed daily and need to be brushed out quite often. I usually brush mine while watching TV at night or i'll take them into the grooming shop with me and use the heavy duty dryer to blow their coat out. I also bathe them with a cream rinse to help loosen out some of the fur about to come off. I suggest getting a nice deshedding tool. I like my furminator for the heavier shedding seasons but also a slicker brush would do just fine.

You can use a treadmill to exercise a German Shepherd, like RBark mentioned, i wouldn't do that to a puppy. You could introduce it as a puppy (non moving) so that as an adult they are not afraid of it maybe have them "sit stay" on the treadmill without it moving as a pup, that way it's no big deal when they grow up and you train them how to walk on it.

I live in Shreveport, Louisiana so not far from Texas and my family lives in Dallas so we have tons of heat and the dogs do just fine. Mine stay indoors for the most part and when outside I have a little pool filled with water and nice cold water. I also have one of those auto-water things attached to my faucet so that they have fresh water available.

I would just make sure they have some sort of shelter from the direct sunlight to help them stay cool.

I've never noticed mine drool.

Good luck!


----------



## Stupid (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been reading on GSD. it seems that many claim the "standard" is what causes the hip problem while the original GSD does not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Which standard? Type varies in this breed so much, you can really find just about anything. Over exaggerating the standard can cause problems, but the standards themselves can cause problems, but the angulation itself isn't what causes hip dysplasia. My dog was bred with NO standard in mind and he had HD. If you don't like the sloped look, there are plenty of lines that are still bred well that don't have that look. 

There is no way making a dog bigger is going to help the hips at all. This is what gets sold under the name 'Old Style' German Shepherd.










This IS a real 'old style' so to speak German Shepherd.










There is absolutely nothing similar about them. People claiming huge hairy dogs are true old style shepherds are quite frankly full of it.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Stupid said:


> I have been reading on GSD. it seems that many claim the "standard" is what causes the hip problem while the original GSD does not.


The original GSD was not a 110lb German Shepherd like was is advertised by the "old fashioned german shepherd" breeders.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

It's possible that there are local or regional terms for these things. In my area, the extra large GSDs were called "Belgian" Shepherds. Belgian Sheperds are a different breed altogether (actually 4 different breeds) and are like German Shepherds only in the sense that Goldens and Chesapeakes are like Labradors. Which is to say: only generally. Anyway, if you saw "Belgian" Shepherd puppies advertised, the implicit promise was for a dog that would grow to 120 + lbs. Sometimes, the promise would be explicit.

When I think of "old fashioned" German Shepherds, I think of dogs that have a horizontal back line. The GSD is relatively new as a recognized breed (though the type has existed for a long time), and pre-WWII pictures of the breed don't show the steeply angled backs that have been popular since the last half of the 20th century. The angled back of the GSD is somewhat controversial. I don't know whether that structure actually contributes to hip problems (some say it does but there is plenty of hip dysplasia in breeds with straight backs), but it doesn't do a thing for the breed's working ability. To my thinking, the "old fashioned" German Shepherds look more like Belgian Malinois or Dutch Shepherds in structure.

The whole subject of turning large working breeds into giant gargoyles is one that you really don't want to get me started on.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*1. what's the difference between "old fashion large german shepherd" and the "normal" GSD? which one is better?*
The "old fashioned German Shepherd" is the dog that comes from breeders that are liars, and are claiming that the old GSD was 100-140 pounds. The "usual" GSD can be one of any of the following types: American Showline, East German/DDR working, Czech working, West German Working, or West German Showline (sometimes called a "highline")

*2. just how much does GSD shed? what's your idea of dealing with it?*
They have the nickname of the "German Shedder" xD They shed a LOT. Dealing with it? Brush the dog and vacuum. Problem...minimized *ROFL*

*3. can GSD run on a treadmill as exercise? i may not have that much time for the dog everyday*.
Yes, but if this is the case, a GSD is not for you. They need more than just physical exercise. They need tons of mental stimulation. My GSDs (even my old 11 year old Veteran) are constantly learning new tricks. Not all of them LIVE with me, but when they are in my care, they are always learning something...and they love to learn. My youngest male can easily do an 8-10 mile bike jog...and the 7 year old veteran can do 6-8. My old old man...an elderly gentleman of eleven, can still pull off two or three miles (I bike jog him on grass to save his old joints).

*4. how does GSD like HOT Texas weather?*
The simple answer is that they don't. They TOLERATE it...they tolerate it relatively well actually...but on those days in the 90's, they need to be inside. They should only be let outside under supervision (this is in ALL cases, but this one is especially important), and they should always have access to water. It is also a good idea to provide them with a kiddie pool so they can wade and cool themselves.

*5. ok, I really don't like drooling. does GSD drool a lot?*
If you don't like drooling, maybe you should honestly consider a cat. All dogs drool to some degree. Do they drool like a Saint Bernard or Mastiff, or even a Boxer? No. Do they drool? Yes. Especially if you're training and feeding them particulaly good cookies. I have been slimed on numerous occassions by all of my boys. Dogs drool 

Before you get a GSD at all, you should read up on the different types of GSD (do you want working lines or showlines?) and the health of the breed (I love them, but they are an unhealthy breed).

They are prone to:
Hip Dysplasia
Elbow Dysplasia
Pannus
Pano (not serious, just growing pains)
Spondylosis
Megaesophagus
Degenerative Myelopathy
Osteosarcoma
Hermangio Sarcoma
Perianal Fistulas

and the list goes on, and on, and on....

I own/show dogs of every style but working (I don't have the room or money for one right now, or I'd sure have one xD).

Sajela NewMoon's Obstructn of Justice "Justin" - American









S Konzert vom Drachenberg CD, RN, CGC "Strauss" - West German









Adobe's Warrior "Ranger" - Half American half West German


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Xeph I'm just currious what would your dogs look lik if you stacked them in a "normal" stack, so their feet were square instead of the right hind foot forward.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Xeph I'm just currious what would your dogs look lik if you stacked them in a "normal" stack, so their feet were square instead of the right hind foot forward.


They look like normal dogs - the topline has a drop off but not a super-extreme one. I've got some from this summer of Strauss from when Xeph visited, if I can find them. GSDs DO tend to stand off-square, though, with one foot behind the other behind.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

For a 'bigger GSD' doesn't a Shiloh Shepherd basically fit that description? From what I've heard of its private breed registry and history, it's not just a designer mutt. I havent really looked into it, though.


----------



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

im bad at posting photos, i had german shepherds growing up, pretty dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If I stood them square, they would all still slant slightly (they're supposed to...the withers should be higher than the back), but it wouldn't be as exaggerated. The stack itself elongates the dog somewhat, and thus makes the drop in the topline more severe.

Strauss is OFA Good, Justin is Fair (you can check, they're in the database www.offa.org). Ranger was never x-rayed


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I kind of cringe when I see a GSD look like this. It just screams health problems:


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

SMoore said:


> I kind of cringe when I see a GSD look like this. It just screams health problems:


If you are referring to the dog's apparent enormous size, I think the photo's perspective is deceiving. Assuming the young woman is a normal size, and by looking at the position of her legs, I'd guess the wall she is sitting on is no higher than the seat of an average sofa. That would make the dog in the picture very little taller than my 73 - 75 lb. Golden Retriever. The pic looks like a wide angle shot designed to make the foreground subject look outsized. The girl's left hand is posed to look like she is touching the dog (increasing the illusion) but there is no way she could be. It is a favorite trick of fishermen.

Other than that, the dog looks like it might be a mixed-breed of some sort.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> If you are referring to the dog's apparent enormous size, I think the photo's perspective is deceiving. Assuming the young woman is a normal size, and by looking at the position of her legs, I'd guess the wall she is sitting on is no higher than the seat of an average sofa. That would make the dog in the picture very little taller than my 73 - 75 lb. Golden Retriever. The pic looks like a wide angle shot designed to make the foreground subject look outsized. The girl's left hand is posed to look like she is touching the dog (increasing the illusion) but there is no way she could be. It is a favorite trick of fishermen.
> 
> Other than that, the dog looks like it might be a mixed-breed of some sort.


Perhaps, this is the website I was looking at. I just posted a photo from the first one that popped up.

http://selah1.homestead.com/kingsizegermanshepherds.html

It says he is 130lbs which is still much to large for the standard. 

I think the dog is beautiful, but I think the dog could possibly have health problems later on.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I stand corrected. Though the picture does make the dog look bigger than 130 lbs..


----------

